# Army vs. Navy: Deployments



## DarkskyesLady (21 Jun 2011)

I have tried looking for an answer to this question so I apologize if its a repeat.

What is the difference in deployment times (months and frequency) of Army and Navy?

From what I understood Navy could have upto 6 months deployment but it was usually shorter more frequent deployments with a few weeks at a time home in between or more.

And Army is long lengths of deployment 6+ months at a time, with larger chunks of home time in between?



My boyfriend is currently Navy NAVCOMM (waiting to start his trade training) and wants to switch Army Infantry. I also expect there will be lots of waiting in between with paperwork switching us having to move again and what not on top of him possibly waiting again for trade training. 

Any answers would be helpful, thank you.


----------



## MikeL (21 Jun 2011)

Your boyfriend will have a hard time trying to OT into the Infantry since it is overmanned and trying to get Pte/Cpls out of the trade.

For the Army yes tours are generally 6/7 months, some are longer.  Depends on the unit you are deploying with (ie Battle Groups are usually 6/7 month tours while HQ could be 9-10months).  There will also be training during the year at home which could last a month or more in the field, plus courses and possible taskings, etc.

Also, some Navy Pers have deployed to Afghanistan for 6-10 month tours, so those kind of tours aren't inclusive to the Army.


----------

